# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  1С сбился справочник валют

## ali-fd

После обновления новых с\ф сбился справочник валют. Прога просит в уже проведенном доке каждом доке указать валюту по договору взаиморасчетов, т.е открывать каждый док за 2011 год и перепроводить. Объем очень большой, что делать?

----------

